# What should I grill this Sat?



## TheFanatic (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm thinking maybe a meatloaf.  My dad has done one on the grill and he thought it was great.  It was the first time he ever made meatloaf in his life.  Me, I make a mean meatloaf in the kitchen.  Yeah, TheFanatic gots some chops inside as well.  

Any other ideas?  Meatloaf just seems like comfort food to me.  But I'm open to suggestions....


----------



## deelady (Dec 19, 2008)

beer can chicken!


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 19, 2008)

Whatever you do, don't do a stuffed pork loin!!


----------



## pacanis (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm plannning on grilling one of those roast sized ribeyes I have this Saturday/tomorrow. I better take it out of the freezer now. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 19, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> Whatever you do, don't do a stuffed pork loin!!


----------



## TheFanatic (Dec 19, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> Whatever you do, don't do a stuffed pork loin!!


----------



## deelady (Dec 19, 2008)

That must be an inside joke....


----------



## smoke king (Dec 19, 2008)

I don't know about you fanatic, but as soon as I can clear the snow from the deck, I'm making a couple of those "fattys"!!

I can't stop thinking about em' !!


----------



## pacanis (Dec 19, 2008)

I picked up four rolls of sausage at the store yesterday myself, SK.
Not sure when I'll fire up the Q again though.


----------



## TheFanatic (Dec 19, 2008)

smoke king said:


> I don't know about you fanatic, but as soon as I can clear the snow from the deck, I'm making a couple of those "fattys"!!
> 
> I can't stop thinking about em' !!



Well along with whatever I make this Sat, I'm thinking of trying one of the thin fatties and some of that Holloumi cheese that can be grilled which browns the cheese instead of melting it.  But those, if I do them, will just be experimentation items...


----------



## TheFanatic (Dec 19, 2008)

pacanis said:


> I picked up four rolls of sausage at the store yesterday myself, SK.
> Not sure when I'll fire up the Q again though.



Nothing says Merry Christmas like 4 fatties!?!?!


----------



## TheFanatic (Dec 19, 2008)

deelady said:


> That must be an inside joke....



It was from a thread that was closed yesterday and then deleted at some point between then and now.  I tried to find it in the other forum but couldn't....Sorry.  

I think if I try to explain it this thread will suffer a similar fate after the critics come to nitpick...


----------



## deelady (Dec 19, 2008)

I know about it....thanks though.

I understand why you guys were LYAO!


----------



## bowlingshirt (Dec 19, 2008)

If you haven't tried grilling a pizza before, I would recommend that.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 19, 2008)

Yeah, why''d they take it down?
They could have at least left your pics up.....


----------



## pacanis (Dec 19, 2008)

Actually, Fan, I think I'm going to try and duplicate the ribs I made a week ago (or whenever it was). Maybe the steak on Sunday instead.


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 19, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> Whatever you do, don't do a stuffed pork loin!!



LOL


----------



## Mama (Dec 19, 2008)

Ribs, ribs and more ribs!


----------



## love2"Q" (Dec 19, 2008)

meat loaf is great when cooked at 225 for a couple hours .. 

i am thinking this weekend is going to be pork tenderloins ..


----------



## pacanis (Dec 19, 2008)

I just read the paper and Hormel babybacks are on sale for 3.99 this week, so I'm going to do two racks, one for me and one for my neighbors that I'm friends with.
This should be interesting, because two racks side by side doesn't get quite as indirect as I'd like from my outside burners.
And I'm going to buy a few extra racks, too :^)


----------



## FincaPerlitas (Dec 19, 2008)

We butchered a hog yesterday, which is very traditional during the holiday season in Latin America. I'll probably cook the ribs this weekend on the grill, then on Christmas Eve day I'll smoke both of the shoulders along with whatever else fits in the smoker and do pulled pork for Noche Buena, Christmas Eve night, for our family Christmas celebration. There will probably be at least 60 to 80 people - all family, believe it or not. The party starts about 10pm and goes on through the night, ending with breakfast Christmas morning.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 19, 2008)

That sounds like a really great time, Finca.


----------



## NAchef (Dec 20, 2008)

This w/e for me will be Prime ribeyes and lobster tails!!!

Woot Woot!!!


----------



## Mama (Dec 20, 2008)

pacanis said:


> I just read the paper and Hormel babybacks are on sale for 3.99 this week, so I'm going to do two racks, one for me and one for my neighbors that I'm friends with.
> This should be interesting, because two racks side by side doesn't get quite as indirect as I'd like from my outside burners.
> And I'm going to buy a few extra racks, too :^)


 
Pacanis there is a house for sale two doors down from me....I could be the neighbor that you're friends with!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Dec 21, 2008)

Ut uh, he's buying the house two doors down from me!! LOL.


----------



## PanchoHambre (Feb 5, 2009)

TheFanatic said:


> I'm thinking maybe a meatloaf.  My dad has done one on the grill and he thought it was great.  It was the first time he ever made meatloaf in his life.  Me, I make a mean meatloaf in the kitchen.  Yeah, TheFanatic gots some chops inside as well.
> 
> Any other ideas?  Meatloaf just seems like comfort food to me.  But I'm open to suggestions....



The Q meatloaf is a beautiful  thing. Can't wait til summer


----------



## bowlingshirt (Feb 6, 2009)

Why are the forumites in this thread getting the banhammer ???


----------



## GB (Feb 6, 2009)

bowlingshirt said:


> Why are the forumites in this thread getting the banhammer ???


Please see this thread for an answer from the site owner.


----------



## skember (Mar 23, 2009)

*Grilled Peaches and Cream*

Hey I don't know what you're going to do for the main course but you just gotta try this for desert.

*Grilled peaches and cream*

*Preparation Time:        15  Minutes
        Cooking Time:      8  Minutes*​ *
Ingredients:*​ 

4 Peaches, Halved and Pitted
2 Tablespoons Clover Honey
1 Cup Soft Cream Cheese with Honey and Nuts
1 Tablespoon Vegetable Oil
 *Directions:*​ 

Preheat grill for medium-high heat.
Brush peaches with a light coating of oil.
Place pit side down onto the grill.  Grill for 5 minutes, or until the surfaces have nice grill marks.
Turn the peaches over and drizzle with a bit of honey.
Place ½ tablespoon of the cream cheese spread in the place where the pit was.
Grill for 2 to 3 minutes, or until the filling is warm.
Serve immediately
 Its amazing! Enjoy

I've more great free recipes at my website if you like this one.

Stephen
​


----------



## skember (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi

I got to thinking there is another little gem that I tried at the weekend that you might like. Its a little different and well worth a go; that is if you've got the grill going and you like Oysters.

*Grilled Oysters*

*Preparation Time:        5  Minutes
        Cooking  Time:      10  Minutes*​ *
Ingredients:*​ 

8 Fresh Oysters in Shells
1/3 Cup Fresh Lemon Juice
3 Tablespoons Worcestershire Sauce
Hot Pepper Sauce to Taste
Salt to Taste
 *Directions:*​ 

Heat grill to high heat.
Place the whole oyster on the hot grill.  Cook until they open 5 to 10 minutes.  You will hear the juice sizzling on the hot coals when this happens.
Remove the oysters from the grill, and pry off the top shell.  Wear some heavy gloves to protect your hands from the heat.
Slide a knife between the oyster and shell to disconnect.
Top each one with the lemon 2 tablespoons of lemon juice, 1 teaspoon of Worcestershire sauce, and hot pepper sauce and salt to taste.  Serve in the shell while still warm.
Different and gorgeous.

Enjoy

Stephen Kember

PS There are more great free recipes on my website


----------

